# Catastrophic Failure of the Shimano Chain Ultegra



## gillug59 (Apr 9, 2011)

Toronto, Canada, April 9th, 2011

On March 20th 2011 (3 weeks today) I was riding with a large group North of Toronto. I was riding my new Cannondale Super Six 3 that I bought back at the end of May 2010. This bike is equipped with the 2010 Ultegra Gruppo (except for the crank and bottom bracket). I was climbing a short hill up on the pedals when suddenly my chain snapped and broke in 2. As a result from going with resistance on the drive train side to no resistance at all I completely lost balance and plunged violently to the right side and landed very harshly on the road pavement (asphalt). Several of the cyclists’ part of the group ride witnessed the crash and stopped to help me. I 1st hit my head (I was wearing a helmet) and then at the same time my right leg. As a result I was lying down on my back on the asphalt with tremendous pain in my right leg. They could not\ move me and I could not get up. They called 911 and a SUV from EMS arrived then quickly followed by an Ambulance with paramedics. I was put on a stretcher and drove by ambulance to the closest Hospital at the ER. I was diagnosed with 2 fractures of the upper femur that required surgery. 2 days latter on Tuesday 22nd I was operated for 2 ½ hours and they had to insert rods called gamma nails in my femur to try to reduce the fracture. 10 days after the accident I left the hospital to start a long and uncertain rehab. I don’t even know if I will be able to walk “square” again and if I will never be able to ride my bike either. I cannot work and all of that because the Shimano Ultegra Chain broke apart. I have kept the chain cleaned it up and it is very easy to see with the naked eye that in addition of the links that exploded there are 7 visible additional crakes on both sides of the chain. I am convinced that with further examination further crakes will be revealed. I am convinced this chain has a fundamental manufacturing default that will be exposed and confirmed thru more detailed examination. In the meantime I recommend extreme caution before acquiring this item. Also to be noticed is the fact that nowhere can be found in the Shimano literature be technical bulletin, instruction manuals, web sites or whatsoever when and at what mileage you should check and replace the chain. Question: Would you buy a car from a manufacturer that does not tell you when and how to check, maintain and replace your car transmission? I will keep you updated for further information and development.

Gillug59


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Hope you heal up swiftly. Chain replacement is well documented, measured by elongation. How many miles did you have on it?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sorry about your injuries. I hope you heal fast and completely.

The many CN-6700 failures is sort of old news which has been debated in depth on many forums (three examples out of many below). Perhaps you can find some information useful to you on some sites. As far as I know, Shimano never reacted to this appropriately.

As to the maintenance, a set time or mileage schedule for a chain is useless and could even be misleading. At the extreme ends, you can trash a chain in 100 miles or have it last 4,000 miles, depending on circumstances. Also keep in mind that your chain failure may have had nothing to do with maintenance or wear. The failures described below certainly don't appear to be maintenance- or wear-related, but I'm not a metallurgist. 

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=22858
http://forums.competitor.com/topic/4094
http://cozybeehive.blogspot.com/2010/02/shimano-ultegra-chain-failure.html

/w


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

That's a terrible story. I'm sorry that happened to you. I have never seen a crack in a chain before. I have been riding Ultegra chains for many years, as have many on this forum. My first thought is the pin came loose. Were you getting skipping of the chain before the break? That can be an indication of a pin coming loose, since the chain can no longer track properly. Having a pin fall out is the most common reason for chain break. Improper installation is the most common reason for the pin to fall out.

I had a chain break while climbing in the last few months. It was a pin installation error. My bad. I guess I was unsuccessful replacing a pin, rather than going to the store and getting a proper replacement pin. Because I normally climb in a seated position, I didn't have the same violent fall that you did. I did have a 5 mile walk out of the back roads though. At that time I didn't have any skipping problems before the chain broke.

There are some guidelines for chain replacement. Shimano said their Dura Ace 7800 chain should be replaced every 1200 miles. I tend to replace every 2000 miles or so, and use Ultegra. There are chain tools (which I occasionally pull out of my toolbox, and check for chain stretch.)

As for cracks, it is likely, that as the pin started to pull out, the chain started to fatigue from being pulled more on one side than the other. It is less likely that there were manufacturing defects (although defects are always a possibility.)

I hope you recover fully, and don't give up cycling.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

wim said:


> Sorry about your injuries. I hope you heal fast and completely.
> 
> The many CN-6700 failures is sort of old news which has been debated in depth on many forums (three examples out of many below). Perhaps you can find some information useful to you on some sites. As far as I know, Shimano never reacted to this appropriately.
> 
> ...



I just read those links. Thanks. I had not heard about this problem. Hopefully that batch of chains was mostly in Europe. Still, the major problem with chains is screwing up the installation. That is much more common than cracks in chain. The answer for both problems is check your equipment. I think I'll go do that now:thumbsup:


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

As if worrying about getting hit by a car is enough to deal with now I have something else to be concerned with. Sorry about your injuries. This is the first time I ever heard about a chain breaking. I never replaced my chain on any bike in my entire life. Perhaps they are making them cheaply these days or someone is cutting corners in the manufacturing process. 

Can someone please tell me how I can tell what brand/type chain is on my bike? I have a 2010 Trek 4.5 Madone. It is not like there is any labeling on a chain.

Also, this may have nothing to do with a chain breaking, but I put on a lubricant every 300 miles as the shop told me to do. I use White Lightning Clean Ride Self Cleaning Wax Lube. It goes on as a very thin liquid and perhaps a dry chain is more prone to snapping.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

AlexCad5 said:


> Hopefully that batch of chains was mostly in Europe.


Why, thank you dear sir.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Are you sure it wasn't caused by the extreme power output of your massive quads o' steel?  

I've snapped two chains since I started riding in spring 2006. Neither one was a 6700. It happens. 

Since then I've learned. I own and use a chain checker, I keep track of the mileage on the chain, and when I clean and lube the chain, I also inspect it. No problems since then.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sisophous said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can tell what brand/type chain is on my bike? I have a 2010 Trek 4.5 Madone. It is not like there is any labeling on a chain.



If there's no labeling at all on your chain, most likely it's a sketchy aftermarket "economy" chain someone stuck you with. But perhaps you're not looking close enough, or the markings are obscured by grime. I've never seen a chain without some sort of marking.

To answer your question: the CN-6700 has perforated inner links on one side; perforated outer _and_ inner links on the other. The brand/model markings are on one side only and look exactly like the Dura-Ace markings below. Substitute "Ultegra" for "Dura-Ace" and "CN-6700" for "CN-7900." If you do have a CN-6700 chain and can't see the markings when looking at the bike's chain from the drivetrain side, your CN-6700 chain was installed the wrong way, could break and result in your death. Something else to worry about: wrong-way chains!


----------



## mdmoore99 (Nov 27, 2009)

story sounds like a lawyer wrote it and now you looking for someone to sue for pain and your lifetime of suffering ? chains break, sucks it happened on a climb. crank axes break, wheel axels break. I had a stem break on a climb even.

anyhow get better


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Doesn't KMC make the chains for Shimano?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

gillug59 said:


> ...............I bought back at the end of May 2010.......... I have kept the chain cleaned it up and it is very easy to see with the naked eye that in addition of the links that exploded there are 7 visible additional crakes on both sides of the chain..................


Seems like you were very, very unfortunate to incur that kind of damage to your body based on a broken chain. But I can understand it happening.

Two questions:
1) was this the original chain and how many miles did it have on it?

2) more importantly - how did you clean/maintain your chain and did you use Simple Green on it?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Somehow, I think the post count from the OP will remain at 1...


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

brucew said:


> I've snapped two chains since I started riding in spring 2006. Neither one was a 6700. It happens.


One thing that may be important to note is that it is impossible for a human rider to "snap" a chain by sheer force. The only way a chain can actually break from the force applied via pedaling is when the chain has been damaged, either during manufacturing (or even before manufacturing, in the case of material defects), or by abuse.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Pirx said:


> One thing that may be important to note is that it is impossible for a human rider to "snap" a chain by sheer force. The only way a chain can actually break from the force applied via pedaling is when the chain has been damaged, either during manufacturing (or even before manufacturing, in the case of material defects), or by abuse.


Not fatigue? Or are you counting that as "damage"?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Kontact said:


> Not fatigue? Or are you counting that as "damage"?


I'd guess a chain would slip so bad on the cassette the bike is un rideable long before "fatigue" would kill it. I've had one chain snap and it was badly worn by rust.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

Coming from a mountain biking backgroud. Chain breakage is not an uncommon thing if you ride offroad a lot. Most serious offroad riders always bring along a chain tool on their ride. 

It has saved me from walking home a few times. In fact I carried one in my pocket during a road race once and low and behold my chain broke and I fixed on the side of the road and chased back on and finished second. Woohoo! 

In most if not all cases the chain was damaged before hand, which eventually led it to break. The chain can be damaged from a serious case of chain suck. The chain could of been damaged before, if you had the chain come off shifting down to the small ring and having jam down by the bottom bracket. The chain can get damaged enough to eventually break if you shifted up to the big ring and the chain comes off to the outside and you keep pedaling and it gets all twisted. A poorly installed chain pin or re-using a pin can cause breakage.

Sorry you got hurt. Chains do break. Inspecting it after any mishap is a good idea like after chain suck. 

So do cranks. I spent 2 weeks in hospital after a accident on Dec 18\2010. My Race Face Next LP non-driveside crank snapped during a winter mtb ride. Fractured my skull in 2 places, encountered brain swelling and a concussion. Not fun.

GWS rider!


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

den bakker said:


> I'd guess a chain would slip so bad on the cassette the bike is un rideable long before "fatigue" would kill it. I've had one chain snap and it was badly worn by rust.


Unless, of course, the metal used in the chain has a lower fatigue life than is typical.

If a certain model chain had a history of breaking, I'd suspect that it is fatiguing faster for some reason: alloy, heat treat, dimesions, mechanics.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Kontact said:


> Not fatigue? Or are you counting that as "damage"?


Good question. I'm not entirely sure, but I haven't really heard much about chains failing due to fatigue. It's possible, I suppose, but in any case, I would then count that under "pre-existing damage". My point was simply that chains don't break because the rider is too strong: The force required to break a healthy chain is far beyond the reach of normal human beings, including elite track sprinters.

P.S.: Checked some more, and found this. So, while what I said above about chains rarely failing due to fatigue is quite true, it doesn't seem to be true for a certain batch (batches?) of Shimano Ultegra chains. My feeling is people should raise a big stink about this. Chains that break in this way are a very serious safety hazard. If I was riding Shimano, I would be concerned, and get a different chain.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Keski said:


> So do cranks. I spent 2 weeks in hospital after a accident on Dec 18\2010. My Race Face Next LP non-driveside crank snapped during a winter mtb ride. Fractured my skull in 2 places, encountered brain swelling and a concussion. Not fun.



Brutal!


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

That's a lot of book learnin' words in that OP post. Sounds like your complaint typed out for Judge Judy.

Anywho.....



> Question: Would you buy a car from a manufacturer that does not tell you when and how to check, maintain and replace your car transmission?


I've owned 7 or 8 cars....and not one of them had a section in the owners manual that explained how to replace the transmission. Call me an uninformed consumer I guess.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

wim said:


> If there's no labeling at all on your chain, most likely it's a sketchy aftermarket "economy" chain someone stuck you with. But perhaps you're not looking close enough, or the markings are obscured by grime. I've never seen a chain without some sort of marking.
> 
> To answer your question: the CN-6700 has perforated inner links on one side; perforated outer _and_ inner links on the other. The brand/model markings are on one side only and look exactly like the Dura-Ace markings below. Substitute "Ultegra" for "Dura-Ace" and "CN-6700" for "CN-7900." If you do have a CN-6700 chain and can't see the markings when looking at the bike's chain from the drivetrain side, your CN-6700 chain was installed the wrong way, could break and result in your death. Something else to worry about: wrong-way chains!


Very helpful information, thanks very much. My chain was so dirty I never realized, from a seating position it looks clean but up close it is not readable until I cleaned it.

I have a Shimano HG CN-5600. Other letterings are “HC Japan” and the word “VIA”. I have no clue what to make of this. My markings are on both sides of the chain. What do these numbers mean? Is a higher number a better quality chain, lesser quality or simply a different size chain? I never considered getting an additional chain to lug with me as backup but if my chain should snap, I am up the creek without a paddle if far away from home.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*I call BS*



gillug59 said:


> Also to be noticed is the fact that nowhere can be found in the Shimano literature be technical bulletin, instruction manuals, web sites or whatsoever when and at what mileage you should check and replace the chain


This is an absolute crock. 
Last bike I bought came with all the Shimano instruction leaflets and EVERY ONE of them recommended frequently checking all components for wear, and regularly having the bicycle checked by a dealer. The bike manufacturer's instruction booklet said the same thing. Riding it until it breaks and then whining that nobody told you to check it is pathetic. Try accepting responsibility instead of blaming someone else for your own negligence and laziness.
You compare your bike to a car. Do you buy cars and never take them back to the dealer for maintenance? 
I hope Shimano turns around and kicks your behind in court for libel. Their people have probably already copied this whole thread in anticipation of your claim.

As has already been posted, this looks like someone looking for information to use in a lawsuit. It reads very much like a statement of claim, rather than a firsthand account of an accident.

Addendum:just went to the Shimano website, looked under Road FAQs, and the first question is "How do I know when to replace my chain".
http://bike.shimano.com/publish/content/global_cycle/en/us/index/tech_support/faq_s/road_faq_s.html


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

First I've heard of this issue.


> My chain's been hopping a lot lately.


Wonder how many people are mistaking this for just bad adjustment of gears and ignoring the problem.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sisophous said:


> Very helpful information, thanks very much. My chain was so dirty I never realized, from a seating position it looks clean but up close it is not readable until I cleaned it.
> 
> I have a Shimano HG CN-5600. Other letterings are “HC Japan” and the word “VIA”. I have no clue what to make of this. My markings are on both sides of the chain. What do these numbers mean? Is a higher number a better quality chain, lesser quality or simply a different size chain? I never considered getting an additional chain to lug with me as backup but if my chain should snap, I am up the creek without a paddle if far away from home.


5600 would indicate a 105 chain. Fine, journeyman stuff. The 'higher' numbers relate to the model line: 6700 = Ultegra, 7900 = Dura Ace (though I admit I'm not sure how they're marked these days.)

At some point, they start worrying about saving a few grams rather than durability, so 'better' depends on exactly what you need. I'll take the 105 chain, thank you very much.

And you don't need to carry a backup chain. If you are lubing and cleaning it regularly, you ought to catch these problems - though it'll happen, just the same, it's terribly rare. If you are in a conservative mood, all you need to carry is an extra quick link, like those made by Wipperman. (oh, and a chain tool) That'll fix what broke and get you home.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sisophous said:


> I have a Shimano HG CN-5600. Other letterings are “HC Japan” and the word “VIA”. I have no clue what to make of this. My markings are on both sides of the chain. What do these numbers mean? Is a higher number a better quality chain, lesser quality or simply a different size chain? I never considered getting an additional chain to lug with me as backup but if my chain should snap, I am up the creek without a paddle if far away from home.


- HG = Hyperglide, a Shimano drivetrain design term first used in the late 1980s.
- CN-5600 = Shimano 105 chain in the 5600 model series. The most recent 105 series designation is 5700.
- HC Japan = manufactured in Japan in March, 2009.
- VIA = approved by the Japanese VIA (Vehicle Inspection Agency).

You're good to go, no need to carry a spare chain.  

To lessen the confusion, the OPs post and the examples I linked to in my previous post refer to one complete failure _plus_ potential failures in the form of several cracks ("crakes" in the OP's text) on several other links on the same chain. This has nothing to do with improper chain installation. Some years ago, Wipperman recalled and redesigned their stainless steel chains because of similar complete failures and cracks. In that case, it turned out to be a manufacturing problem.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hire an attorney. File a claim. Shimano has insurance to cover this.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

wim said:


> - HG = Hyperglide, a Shimano drivetrain design term first used in the late 1980s.
> - CN-5600 = Shimano 105 chain in the 5600 model series. The most recent 105 series designation is 5700.
> - HC Japan = manufactured in Japan in March, 2009.
> - VIA = approved by the Japanese VIA (Vehicle Inspection Agency).
> ...


Dan And Wim, many thanks, all of which you both posted is very useful info and I am printing it to save. Appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Peanya said:


> Somehow, I think the post count from the OP will remain at 1...


Keen observation, sounds like this person who started this thread is hiding something. If this thread poster is for real, he could show some consideration by replying to at least one person who wished him well. If he is not legit, he would have to get approval from his attorney to make a single post only, that is how the attorney’s work, say nothing until I approve of it.

This thread smells like a phony and I say to the thread starter, show your face else go away for good. You make one post for some reason, and then disappear. Is it to show a record of this accident? Did your attorney advise you not to post anything further after you started the thread and if so why?

I had another odd experience with a Toronto citizen who was suing at White Plains, NY court when I attended jury duty the other year. He had been in a so called car accident in the States years ago but could not bother to get himself to court to attend the jury selection. The flight from Toronto to NY is quite short too. 

Total posts by the Thread starter to date = 1
A cyclist or someone looking to score in a lawsuit?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

that's it!!!
I'm selling all my bikes. no bikes = no broken chains.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

CoLiKe20 said:


> that's it!!!
> I'm selling all my bikes. no bikes = no broken chains.


I don't believe this story. I can see a broken chain, but this looks like a money making scheme to me. If he is a phony, I hope they lock him away for years and throw away the key. This would be fraud and the bicycle makers you can bet will go after him big time for tarnishing their name.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

This is for sure a phony. If it was for real he would have already gotten an attorney.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I heard about this (Ultegra chain issue) last year right here on RBR. Did some googling and there were pics of the cracks on the perforated plates mostly near the pin holes. Here's the link.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2709593#poststop

Seems like it was a metal tempering or metal composition issue with the chains iirc. This was all outside of regular wear. I recall reading on one site where the issue started within a few hundered miles. I'm not sure if it's resolved now or not but I've always had crappy luck with Shimano chains. Usually run SRAM chains and never have had a problem.

FTR, it does sound like the OP is posturing for a case or something. Did I read it right? He's had that chain on for over a year????

Edit: Just reread the OP...it was on from May of 2010 to March of 2011. Still too long though and still should have been regularly cleaning and inspecting his bike. Sucks that neglecting his equipment caused a life changing injury.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Won't comment on the chain, but a friend of mine slipped on gravel in a corner. He went down & broke his right femur in 6 (count'em) places. He had a titanium rod inserted & was laid up in the hosp for about a month. He was aggressive about PT, even though it hurt like hell. He didn't ride for the rest of that year, but the following season he was back on the bike. Even then he walked with a very noticeable limp & used a cane most of the time. His PT continued. This year he's riding well & walking with no trace of a limp. It was a long, hard road for him, but he's doing fine now.


----------



## MrRogers (Feb 23, 2011)

If the details of the OP's story are true, it is unfortunate but a freak accident IMO. I've broken chains, all while climbing. You do tend to jerk violently depending on where you are in your crank rotation but I lived to tell the story. Worst drivetrain related fall I ever had was when I broke a freehub body on my MTB climbing up a steep hill and just faceplanted. Hub had 100 miles on it and had been acting funny that day (10miles into the wilderness I had no choice but to continue riding it). When it went, so did I. 5 mile hike out wasn't much fun either. 

MrR


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

tconrady said:


> Still too long though and still should have been regularly cleaning and inspecting his bike. Sucks that neglecting his equipment caused a life changing injury.


I too think the OP is posturing for forum community support (for whatever that might me worth), but I don't think we know what you've stated as fact is fact. It's not the time, but the miles. The OP has not answered the questions about miles and maintenance posed in the thread, and he didn't give any indication in his post. For all we know he could have had 4000mi on an unmaintained chain or 1000mi on a well maintained chain.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Do your time for the crime. Original poster has to consult his attorney to get permission to post a reply otherwise he could implicate himself with contradictory statements when the trial takes place. It is no wonder he is silent after posting this thread, reading it all but will not post anything else. I may inform Shimano of what is going on, bad mouthing their product falsely so Shimano can keep track of this thread and use it in a court of law. He has an ISP address so no escaping that and likely it is his home address, I hope so. I am a straight shooter and hate phonies. Big mistake posting this thread. Moderators, block this thread from being deleted, let him be accountable and others who try this scam.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Sisophous said:


> Do your time for the crime. Original poster has to consult his attorney to get permission to post a reply otherwise he could implicate himself with contradictory statements when the trial takes place. It is no wonder he is silent after posting this thread, reading it all but will not post anything else. I may inform Shimano of what is going on, bad mouthing their product falsely so Shimano can keep track of this thread and use it in a court of law. He has an ISP address so no escaping that and likely it is his home address, I hope so. I am a straight shooter and hate phonies. Big mistake posting this thread. Moderators, block this thread from being deleted, let him be accountable and others who try this scam.


Honestly, what scam?

People post petty complaints on boards, people file petty lawsuits. What sort of monetary or otherwise result will the OP get from telling an anonymous story on an open web board?

I'm not defending anyone, I just don't understand the logic of saying that it is some sort of conspriacy. What the hell are we going to do that will scam Shimano out of anything?


Forums can put a little pressure on a manufacturer that is hosing someone on a warranty issue, but that's about it. I think some people take the this forum stuff a little too seriously.



I think it is too bad that someone got hurt because they ended up with one of Shimano's bum chains. If I had that chain, based on this story and the others in the link, I'd replace it.

End of story.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I've been running ultegra and dura ace chains for years, but I stocked up a couple of years ago on a bunch of chains when the price was very good. Keeping my fingers crossed I don't have any chains from a bad run if there was a bad run. 

I've only broken a chain once and that was riding up a hill out of the saddle like the OP. Luckily my feet were firmly locked into my DA pedals so it was no big deal. Chain breaks are one of the risks we all face, it's amazing that a chain can hold up as well as it does considering all it has to do.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sisophous said:


> Big mistake posting this thread..



Sometimes people who suffered some misfortune just feel better after writing down their story and mailing it out. No sense in getting all worked up. Been on a long bike ride lately?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Peanya said:


> Somehow, I think the post count from the OP will remain at 1...



I'm with you.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I was on the Donut on Saturday, the day before before your mishap. The sub-zero temperature at the start on the Sunday had me wait until later when the temperature rose above zero before I rode that day, but I did hear about your crash from others who rode with you. I was sorry to hear about your crash and hope that you have a quick and relatively painless recovery. I look forward to seeing you out on the roads as soon as possible.

With regards to the equipment malfunction I hope that any issues are resolved in your favour. I know that your medical is covered by OHIP and I hope that you also had some STD and/or LTD coverage so that you and your family do not suffer any financial hardship as a result.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

I feel for the OP and hope he heals up quickly. The chain (right up with wheels) are probably the most abused part on the bike. In 20 years of riding I could count my broken chains on one hand but I get people who brake chains yearly! I see them on rides standing on the pedals and throwing the shift lever under full load(man that sounds bad). 
Their are just too many variables with chains including shift habit's, proper installation and wear.
I'm just always suspect when people claim "defect" on a chain. In my experience it's usually abuse 99% of the time or improper installation.


----------



## Bigno (Mar 24, 2011)

gillug59 said:


> Toronto, Canada, April 9th, 2011
> 
> On March 20th 2011 (3 weeks today) I was riding with a large group North of Toronto. I was riding my new Cannondale Super Six 3 that I bought back at the end of May 2010. This bike is equipped with the 2010 Ultegra Gruppo (except for the crank and bottom bracket). I was climbing a short hill up on the pedals when suddenly my chain snapped and broke in 2. As a result from going with resistance on the drive train side to no resistance at all I completely lost balance and plunged violently to the right side and landed very harshly on the road pavement (asphalt). Several of the cyclists’ part of the group ride witnessed the crash and stopped to help me. I 1st hit my head (I was wearing a helmet) and then at the same time my right leg. As a result I was lying down on my back on the asphalt with tremendous pain in my right leg. They could not\ move me and I could not get up. They called 911 and a SUV from EMS arrived then quickly followed by an Ambulance with paramedics. I was put on a stretcher and drove by ambulance to the closest Hospital at the ER. I was diagnosed with 2 fractures of the upper femur that required surgery. 2 days latter on Tuesday 22nd I was operated for 2 ½ hours and they had to insert rods called gamma nails in my femur to try to reduce the fracture. 10 days after the accident I left the hospital to start a long and uncertain rehab. I don’t even know if I will be able to walk “square” again and if I will never be able to ride my bike either. I cannot work and all of that because the Shimano Ultegra Chain broke apart. I have kept the chain cleaned it up and it is very easy to see with the naked eye that in addition of the links that exploded there are 7 visible additional crakes on both sides of the chain. I am convinced that with further examination further crakes will be revealed. I am convinced this chain has a fundamental manufacturing default that will be exposed and confirmed thru more detailed examination. In the meantime I recommend extreme caution before acquiring this item. Also to be noticed is the fact that nowhere can be found in the Shimano literature be technical bulletin, instruction manuals, web sites or whatsoever when and at what mileage you should check and replace the chain. Question: Would you buy a car from a manufacturer that does not tell you when and how to check, maintain and replace your car transmission? I will keep you updated for further information and development.
> 
> Gillug59


Take care man, i can see clearly that this accident had impacted you so seriously that you forgot to paragraph. Better go for a full check up


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

some of the responses in this thread are pathetic, all kinds of conspiracy theory's and accusing the guy of making it all up, How the hell do YOU know it's not true? And to be concerned for Shimano's well-being or getting their reputation damaged is just bizzare. Every large *corporation* has an army of lawyers, pretty sure they don't need joe-blow on the internet sticking up for them or crying for their "injury's". We have a human being who suffered a life threatneing injury, yes you can DIE fro ma broken Femur. Yet the sympathy is with the F&*%n corporation? 
As someone else noted, the chain links should never crack under any human load. I love Shimano and just got 4K perfect miles from a DA7900 chain and I'm 220 pounds but if they had a bad batch of 6700's they should

1) investigate
2) issue a recall
3) compensate people who are hurt
Looks like a heat treating issue, like the chains were heat treated beyong spec. and became brittle. This can be easily confirmed by any metalurgucal test facility with a Rockwell hardness tester.
As meticulous as the Japanese are they are still just people and people make mistakes. That and outsourcing to Asia can spell trouble for a big company but that's a risk you take when you save money outsourcing. Bad stuff happens, it's what you do afterwards that shows what kind of people are running the show. Blaming your customers like Toyota did is disgusting.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Kontact said:


> Honestly, what scam?
> 
> People post petty complaints on boards, people file petty lawsuits. What sort of monetary or otherwise result will the OP get from telling an anonymous story on an open web board?
> 
> ...


Original poster better have proof of this else could be in major trouble. You can criticize anyone you wish, slam their product, but if proven making a false claim you can get thrown in jail. People often claim they find things in food that is not true and the authorities yank them to jail. The last person who falsely said they found a piece of glass in some fast food is behind bars right now.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

draganM said:


> some of the responses in this thread are pathetic, all kinds of conspiracy theory's and accusing the guy of making it all up, How the hell do YOU know it's not true? And to be concerned for Shimano's well-being or getting their reputation damaged is just bizzare. Every large *corporation* has an army of lawyers, pretty sure they don't need joe-blow on the internet sticking up for them or crying for their "injury's".


Guy makes a post and vanishes. If you truly suffered such an injury, why would you not have any other post on this cycling forum? Perhaps the person has zero interest in cycling. Human behavior suggests this thread is bogus, you took the bait, I did not. And who uses the word “catastrophic”? Such a word is used when the Space Shuttle blows up, not when a chain breaks unless you are tryng to win a large settlement. I can sniff out a rat.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks to me like the only exercise some people get is...........

jumping to conclusions.

Lots of possibilities in this from improper assembly to bad materials.....and it's hard to tell which from the OP>

What I'm curious about is how do you fall sideways and break your femur? I could see the hip ball, but to break the femur you'd have to fall onto something.

Hope the OP heals well....that's a bad injury.

Len


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Sisophous said:


> Original poster better have proof of this else could be in major trouble. You can criticize anyone you wish, slam their product, but if proven making a false claim you can get thrown in jail. People often claim they find things in food that is not true and the authorities yank them to jail. The last person who falsely said they found a piece of glass in some fast food is behind bars right now.


I think you need to talk to someone a bit more about how the legal system works.

The only way you can go to jail is if you create a false situation, then attempt to get money because of it. That's called criminal fraud. The OP is not (in this thread) trying to get money, so there is no reason to assume there is fraud. And if the OP was going for money, he would have to produce a cracked chain - which is a bit harder to invent than glass in a salad.

You seem to be confusing that with libel, which goes to civil court and only involves damages. Shimano could sue the OP for libel, but that's only if what he said didn't happen. And given that this isn't the first Ultegra chain to break like this, Shimano wouldn't win the case, even if the OP had thrown out the chain.


So again, I don't understand where you're coming from. This doesn't appear to be criminal fraud (no faked broken chain in evidence), and it isn't libel since it isn't the first time someone claimed these chains broke. Above all that, we have a certain freedom to say whatever we want in Western civilization, and this certainly qualifies. No gulags.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

-dustin said:


> First I've heard of this issue.
> 
> Wonder how many people are mistaking this for just bad adjustment of gears and ignoring the problem.


This is what happened to me when I broke my chain a year or so ago. I was warming up for a road race (i.e. rolling around the parking lot) my gears kept skipping and I kept adjusting them but since I was not doing any real efforts the propble would only show up a little when I stood up on the pedals etc. 

After the race started I noticed it more and more and tried to dial it out withe barrel adjuster on the bike and then after that decided to ignore it because I was racing. We hit a part of the race where breaks where going I stood up and sprinted to bridge to a break and the next thing I knew I was flying over the bars and landing on my head I had no clue what happened until I heard my friend roll past yell "broken chain". Luckly I was clear of the front of the pack so no one else went down. 

Lickly I have a hard head and was just banged up and had a sore neck (3 time my helement has proved its self).

My chain was almost new and well maintained, the break was a manufacturer defect and I was compensated withe a bunch of free parts.

I don't use that type of chain anymore I now run ultegra chains with whipperman links.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Kontact said:


> I think you need to talk to someone a bit more about how the legal system works.
> 
> The only way you can go to jail is if you create a false situation, then attempt to get money because of it. That's called criminal fraud. The OP is not (in this thread) trying to get money, so there is no reason to assume there is fraud. And if the OP was going for money, he would have to produce a cracked chain - which is a bit harder to invent than glass in a salad.
> 
> ...


I’m not an attorney but I do watch Magnum P.I.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Sisophous said:


> Guy makes a post and vanishes. If you truly suffered such an injury, why would you not have any other post on this cycling forum? Perhaps the person has zero interest in cycling. Human behavior suggests this thread is bogus, you took the bait, I did not. And who uses the word “catastrophic”? Such a word is used when the Space Shuttle blows up, not when a chain breaks unless you are tryng to win a large settlement. I can sniff out a rat.


The OP is a serious cyclist and accomplished cx racer.

The ride he was doing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto_Donut_Ride is a twice weekly race paced training ride. I know a few people out that day. As a side note damage awards in Canada and the amount of excess litigious claims are far less than you would see in the US.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Sisophous said:


> I’m not an attorney but I do watch Magnum P.I.


Don't know what "Magnum P.I." is, but I agree with you that the days of bad-mouthing a company on the interwebs without possible consequences are over.

On the other hand, anyone voluntarily using professional-level athletic equipment without being provided with professional-level mechanical support wouldn't stand a chance in court if looking for compensation because something broke.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

wim said:


> Don't know what "Magnum P.I." is, but I agree with you that the days of bad-mouthing a company on the interwebs without possible consequences are over.
> 
> On the other hand, anyone voluntarily using professional-level athletic equipment without being provided with professional-level mechanical support wouldn't stand a chance in court if looking for compensation because something broke.


And where do you get this nugget?

Make a good case for the jury, and the jury will award the argument. This isn't Formula 1 - these are common, commercially available bike parts, and any attempt to paint them as exclusive racer gear will look laughable to the jury. Every juror has likely owned a bike in their life, and suggesting to them that a chain needs to be treated like a space shuttle part will be news to them.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

wim said:


> Don't know what "Magnum P.I." is, but I agree with you that the days of bad-mouthing a company on the interwebs without possible consequences are over.
> 
> On the other hand, anyone voluntarily using professional-level athletic equipment without being provided with professional-level mechanical support wouldn't stand a chance in court if looking for compensation because something broke.


P.I.....private investigator, a series from the 80s, I rent it from Netflix. 

I never had a problem with Shimano. It is a shame this company is being vilified, they make good stuff.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

mdmoore99 said:


> s*tory sounds like a lawyer wrote it* and now you looking for someone to sue for pain and your lifetime of suffering ? chains break, sucks it happened on a climb. crank axes break, wheel axels break. I had a stem break on a climb even.
> 
> anyhow get better


Bingo, I was thinking the exact same thing, as far as the first half of the post goes, then I saw your post. Perhaps english may not be primary language. Doesn't really matter though.

But regardless, sounds like some issue here. Would be nice to know what chain? a 6600, 6700. I have heard some rumblings about the 6700 and 7900 series chains especially the 7900's quick link. (But clearly that is not the issue here) 

As to the OP, would be hard to put a milage limit on a chain as it would depend on how hard you ride it. But correct me if I am wrong, don't the service instructions have literature on inspection and when to replace a chain. They can be found at Shim's website, also they come folded up in the box of every chain.

Heal well, best wishes.
zac


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Checked a customer's bike today that was in for repair. Ultegra 6700 chain. Similar fractures on the backside. Bike is 3mos old. Customer is in her 60s, pedals lightly, and might get 100mi/ week.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bigno said:


> Take care man, i can see clearly that this accident had impacted you so seriously that you forgot to paragraph. Better go for a full check up



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

wim said:


> On the other hand, anyone voluntarily using professional-level athletic equipment without being provided with professional-level mechanical support wouldn't stand a chance in court if looking for compensation because something broke.


where do you get ideas like this?


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Len J said:


> Looks to me like the only exercise some people get is...........
> 
> jumping to conclusions.
> 
> ...


Len, as you know weird things happen, when things (equipment) break catastrophically. I suppose I can see this happening: Leg/pedal slams down, unclips and slams onto the road, your leg/foot twists under your center line while the other foot maybe still retained. You ride over your own leg, fall sideways, whatever, but I guess I can see it.

Also could have hit something on the ground too, including parts of the bike.

Freaky, but yeah, don't often hear of femurs on crashes like this.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

zac said:


> Len, as you know weird things happen, when things (equipment) break catastrophically. I suppose I can see this happening: Leg/pedal slams down, unclips and slams onto the road, your leg/foot twists under your center line while the other foot maybe still retained. You ride over your own leg, fall sideways, whatever, but I guess I can see it.
> 
> Also could have hit something on the ground too, including parts of the bike.
> 
> Freaky, but yeah, don't often hear of femurs on crashes like this.


That's why I was asking.

First thing I thought of was he fell on a log or something simlar.....but he indicated the fall was onto asphalt..........

Only way I can see this happening is if he unclipped and put his leg out and it caught in a weird way....kinda like when you put your hand out to break a fall.

Not questioning the OP just curious ........it just seems like a weird injury for the fall as described.

Hope he heals quickly, that's a tough injury.

Len


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

-dustin said:


> Checked a customer's bike today that was in for repair. Ultegra 6700 chain. Similar fractures on the backside. Bike is 3mos old. Customer is in her 60s, pedals lightly, and might get 100mi/ week.


Did you replace it? Can you post pictures of the bad one you took off?


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

OP. Heal well. 



draganM said:


> Bad stuff happens, it's what you do afterwards that shows what kind of people are running the show. *Blaming your customers like Toyota did is disgusting.*


In the end, it was a user induced issue which they spent tons of $$ on.
http://www.nhtsa.gov/PR/DOT-16-11


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

zac said:


> Freaky, but yeah, don't often hear of femurs on crashes like this.


Didn't Joseba Beloki break his femur when he hit the pavement?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Didn't Joseba Beloki break his femur when he hit the pavement?


His femur (In two places), wrist, and elbow. He was also going 40+ MPH too.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Sisophous said:


> This thread smells like a phony and I say to the thread starter, show your face else go away for good. You make one post for some reason, and then disappear. Is it to show a record of this accident? Did your attorney advise you not to post anything further after you started the thread and if so why?
> 
> I had another odd experience with a Toronto citizen who was suing at White Plains, NY court when I attended jury duty the other year. He had been in a so called car accident in the States years ago but could not bother to get himself to court to attend the jury selection. The flight from Toronto to NY is quite short too.
> 
> ...


It did happen. His chain broke and he was badly injured. It was on the donut ride, an iconic Toronto ride. While I was not there, many others were.

What is the point of sharing your experience of another person from Toronto? Is this to show that people from Toronto tend to sue frivolously? Stupid!

Why are you baiting him? He had an unfortunate accident.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Kontact said:


> Did you replace it? Can you post pictures of the bad one you took off?











Covered under warranty. 

Me thinks non relevant posts should be deleted from this thread and OP should have lawyer contact Shimano NA.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

-dustin said:


> Me thinks non relevant posts should be deleted from this thread and OP should have lawyer contact Shimano NA.


Or maybe your photo should be deleted because its very existence is an offense to the impeccable Shimano name!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

wim said:


> Sorry about your injuries. I hope you heal fast and completely.
> 
> The many CN-6700 failures is sort of old news which has been debated in depth on many forums (three examples out of many below). Perhaps you can find some information useful to you on some sites. As far as I know, Shimano never reacted to this appropriately.
> 
> ...


Do you suppose those link plates are too thin, necessary to make the chain narrow enough to engage the 10 sprocket spacing of the freewheel?

Could this be a problem with 10 speed chains in general? They're twice as expensive as the old 8 speeds.


----------



## jmx (Feb 17, 2011)

As several have stated earlier, this was from a bad batch of Ultegra 6700 chains put on bikes late 2009, early 2010'ish. Mine broke after about 90 days and I'm not putting out any power being a novice. Cracks on the plates just like every other post on the internet shows about these 6700 chains.

Some people end up trashing their bikes, some break bones, some get lucky and have no damage (like me!). 

I ended up going with a 7900 chain as a replacement, and there haven't been any similar reports of cracking plates on those that I've seen.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

So he was in the saddle or out of the saddle when his chain broke. He sort of implied that he was out of the saddle when he mentioned he was going up a short hill "on the pedals". 

I would think he wouldn't have gone down if he had remained seated when he was climbing. If he was going 40+mph there's really no reason to get out of the saddle. 

As for me I checked my inventory and I've got 12 new DA 7801 chains and no ultegra chains on any of my bikes....yah! I've never had a problem with the 7801.


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

I had an Ultegra chain break in exactly the same spot as the one pictured in Dustin's photo with only 300 miles on it, in the same type of situation as the OP's: going (violently) hard out of the saddle on a short climb, somewhere around 25-30mph in the big ring. It wasn't even close to being from the same batch, though- this was in 2007! (Haven't had a problem with Shimano since then.) I got lucky and didn't crash, although I hit my bawls so hard on the stem I couldn't move or even figure out what happened. Originally thought my shoe came unclipped, because I slid to a stop with my feet on the ground, keeping me from falling over. It wasn't until I tried to click back in that I realized the chain was snapped, and I was still assuming it was the master link that failed until I looked closer.
Chains break, and I moved on, but if I broke a femur in multiple places because of a manufacturing defect, yeah, I'd try to sue. That's a big loss.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

If it were the heat treatment that the chains go though then how could this have screwed up a massive batch. 

It seems to me they keep the temp regulated and in control at all times. Could it be a matter of materials not being up to spec. Because the production of bike chains is almost completely automated and it would seem full proof.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

heathb said:


> Could it be a matter of materials not being up to spec.



That was the case with the Wippermann stainless recall some years ago. The side plate material was a bit too brittle, with crack initiation for some plates occuring at the point when the chain assembly robot pushed the rivets into the plate.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Didn't Joseba Beloki break his femur when he hit the pavement?


Yes, as I said, you don't often hear of femur breaks. But, to me, it didn't sound like the OP was going anywhere near the speed Beloki was going when they crashed. (OP was climbing, albeit out of the saddle on a fast training ride, but Beloki was descending a major mountain pass during a race while contesting for time)


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Sisophous said:


> As if worrying about getting hit by a car is enough to deal with now I have something else to be concerned with. Sorry about your injuries. This is the first time I ever heard about a chain breaking. I never replaced my chain on any bike in my entire life. Perhaps they are making them cheaply these days or someone is cutting corners in the manufacturing process.
> 
> Can someone please tell me how I can tell what brand/type chain is on my bike? I have a 2010 Trek 4.5 Madone. It is not like there is any labeling on a chain.
> 
> Also, this may have nothing to do with a chain breaking, but I put on a lubricant every 300 miles as the shop told me to do. I use White Lightning Clean Ride Self Cleaning Wax Lube. It goes on as a very thin liquid and perhaps a dry chain is more prone to snapping.


First, it's pretty well known that a cyclist should change their chain sometimes as often as once a YEAR or at least get it checked to be sure the chain has not stretched.



Sisophous said:



> Keen observation, sounds like this person who started this thread is hiding something. If this thread poster is for real, he could show some consideration by replying to at least one person who wished him well. If he is not legit, he would have to get approval from his attorney to make a single post only, that is how the attorney’s work, say nothing until I approve of it.
> 
> This thread smells like a phony and I say to the thread starter, show your face else go away for good. You make one post for some reason, and then disappear. Is it to show a record of this accident? Did your attorney advise you not to post anything further after you started the thread and if so why?
> 
> ...





Sisophous said:


> I don't believe this story. I can see a broken chain, but this looks like a money making scheme to me. If he is a phony, I hope they lock him away for years and throw away the key. This would be fraud and the bicycle makers you can bet will go after him big time for tarnishing their name.





Sisophous said:


> Original poster better have proof of this else could be in major trouble. You can criticize anyone you wish, slam their product, but if proven making a false claim you can get thrown in jail. People often claim they find things in food that is not true and the authorities yank them to jail. The last person who falsely said they found a piece of glass in some fast food is behind bars right now.


You come on this board and you have a history of blasting posters including this OP. What right do you have to come on an internet board and demand that someone have proof of anything? Sounds as if the OP is seriously hurt and hopefully for the OP will heal and be back cycling.



Sisophous said:


> Guy makes a post and vanishes. If you truly suffered such an injury, why would you not have any other post on this cycling forum? Perhaps the person has zero interest in cycling. Human behavior suggests this thread is bogus, you took the bait, I did not. And who uses the word “catastrophic”? Such a word is used when the Space Shuttle blows up, not when a chain breaks unless you are tryng to win a large settlement. I can sniff out a rat.





ewitz said:


> The OP is a serious cyclist and accomplished cx racer.
> 
> The ride he was doing http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto_Donut_Ride is a twice weekly race paced training ride. I know a few people out that day. As a side note damage awards in Canada and the amount of excess litigious claims are far less than you would see in the US.





Chainstay said:


> It did happen. His chain broke and he was badly injured. It was on the donut ride, an iconic Toronto ride. While I was not there, many others were.
> 
> What is the point of sharing your experience of another person from Toronto? Is this to show that people from Toronto tend to sue frivolously? Stupid!
> 
> Why are you baiting him? He had an unfortunate accident.


Just so everyone on this thread is aware of this *Sisophous* has already been warned by a moderator (*Coolhand*) to knock off his actions on this entire board. See link below.

I suggest ignoring posts from this guy.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=245750


*Sisophous* - In the link above you inappropriately wish serious harm on someone and then you blast this OP for not being truthful. If you don't knock it off I'm going to ask a moderator to ban you from this ENTIRE board.


----------



## jb20th (Jul 12, 2010)

*Chain Failure*

If this is a known problem with Ultregra chains, I have been informed by a friend who works for Health Canada that if people start calling and logging complaints with the consumer product safety section, they can start to investigate the failures and if they are true failures 
they can start to deal with Shimano and also help get their U.S. counterparts involved.
I hope the OP is ok and that he is monitoring this thread, so he can log a complaint.
Goodluck and I hope you get back on the bike again.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to read all my posts. I will keep posting if you keep reading. I haven't a problem with anyone here.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Sisophous said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read all my posts. I will keep posting if you keep reading. I haven't a problem with anyone here.


I think denouncing people and wishing them harm might be construed as "having a problem".


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

Kuma601 said:


> OP. Heal well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you could argue that a floor mat bunched up under the pedal is user induced but a sticking throttle is NOT the fault of the driver IMHO


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

I call foul, that old lady did something wrong and abused her chain while grinding up Mt. Everest. Either that or she *obviously *sabotaged her bike so she could sue Shimano. 

Oh sorry, I got all psychotic and conspratorial trying to fit in with the crowd. :crazy:


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

This threads sure has turned stupid.

Anyway, for those of you who have encountered such chain problems, file a complaint. Posting on a forum won't do the trick.

https://www.saferproducts.gov/CPSRMSPublic/Incidents/ReportIncident.aspx


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*I enjoyed reading this thread.*



GirchyGirchy said:


> This threads sure has turned stupid.
> 
> Anyway, for those of you who have encountered such chain problems, file a complaint. Posting on a forum won't do the trick.
> 
> https://www.saferproducts.gov/CPSRMSPublic/Incidents/ReportIncident.aspx


It yet again confirms my long held conviction that Shimano makes crap.

I've worked in bike shops off and on for 20 years, and frequently have witnessed Shimano chains coming in broken. I've concluded they have always had quality control problems.

I've never broken a SRAM chain, previously known as Sedis. The ones I've seen broken were always caused by link pins not installed properly, or freak accidents where the chain gets caught in something and twists radically. SRAM chains are incredibly strong. I've seen them pull derailleur cages up into wheels and not break.

Even Shimano doesn't have faith in their chains. They don't want you to press fit the old pin back into place. They don't trust the integrity of the side plates, so they want you to use a special replacement pin that's softer, which, of course you have to buy from them. And they have the nerve to market these chains as high end. :shocked: Typical. Smoke and mirrors. Flash with little substance.

Gimmie Campy, any day. :biggrin5: They have integrity above what one would expect in bike components.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Peanya said:


> Somehow, I think the post count from the OP will remain at 1...


You're right so far...

:aureola:


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> You're right so far...
> 
> :aureola:


Should he come back and debate Sisophous?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

RJP Diver said:


> You're right so far...
> 
> :aureola:


and still is right...


----------



## SeaBass67 (Aug 16, 2010)

That's what happended to Schleck right before Contador passed him. Must've been one of those European Ultegra chains...


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Lousy mechanic.*



SeaBass67 said:


> That's what happended to Schleck right before Contador passed him. Must've been one of those European Ultegra chains...


Schleck dropped his chain when shifting to the small ring I think. He had to dismount and pull the chain back onto the chain ring. It didn't break. He continued riding on the same bike, didn't he?


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Fredrico said:


> It yet again confirms my long held conviction that Shimano makes crap.
> 
> I've worked in bike shops off and on for 20 years, and frequently have witnessed Shimano chains coming in broken. I've concluded they have always had quality control problems.
> 
> ...


Its well know that SRAM had a run of bad chains a year or so ago.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Did a google, just for kicks...*



32and3cross said:


> Its well know that SRAM had a run of bad chains a year or so ago.


There were several complaints about how fast the cheapest SRAM chain wore out on mountain bikes, and a couple of stories of guys breaking links doing mountain biking. But there were many more responses by people who had very good experiences with SRAM, more than a few favoring them over Shimano.

I've used mainly the second level up, the one with the nickle side plates marketed as a MTB chain. The link pins fit really tight. They've never come apart on me. I like being able to use the chain tool instead of one of those special link pins. They're frequently the ones that break. :biggrin5:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

AlexCad5 said:


> Hopefully that batch of chains was mostly in Europe.


What a prick.


----------



## SeaBass67 (Aug 16, 2010)

Fredrico said:


> Schleck dropped his chain when shifting to the small ring I think. He had to dismount and pull the chain back onto the chain ring. It didn't break. He continued riding on the same bike, didn't he?


That was in jest.......


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

SeaBass67 said:


> That was in jest.......


Yeah, sorry. I kind of knew that.  My sense of humor wasn't very sharp today.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> This is an absolute crock.
> Riding it until it breaks and then whining that nobody told you to check it is pathetic. Try accepting responsibility instead of blaming someone else for your own negligence and laziness.


+1. I think people who came from the MTB scene know a little better that everything breaks and inspect your equipment BEFORE every ride. I am not saying I check my chain before every ride but i do clean, lube and inspect it regularly. Nothing is meant to last 4eva


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't think that I have ever checked the back side of my chain for hairline cracks. I doubt many people have.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

-dustin said:


> I don't think that I have ever checked the back side of my chain for hairline cracks. I doubt many people have.


Checking a chain for cracks??? No kidding... life is too short... just follow normal maintenance, keep the thing clean and lubed and make sure you know how to install it correctly.

But after you found that tiny crack on my crank spider, if I ever want a chain inspection I'll know where to go.


----------

